# Splitboarding Backpack



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh yeah, for day trips. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Osprey Kamber


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Osprey Kamber


Thanks! I think I'd prefer the A-frame style of ski carry, which it looks like the bigger one has.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah that works fine, lotsa skiers use it. Not that most put skis on their pack, but still. I kinda prefer to put my board back together if I have to carry it, but that can be a pain unless you have the right board and skins. Most brands are starting to get it now, though.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Yeah that works fine, lotsa skiers use it. Not that most put skis on their pack, but still. I kinda prefer to put my board back together if I have to carry it, but that can be a pain unless you have the right board and skins. Most brands are starting to get it now, though.


Yeah, I have to take the bindings off, think the clips on the skins would get in the way too. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

You have to be careful with certain float backpacks with the way you attach the board. Some ways of attaching will prevent the bag from deploying properly.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I have an Osprey Kode 32 which I think has since been replaced by the Kamber 32 

Can't really say enough good things about Osprey packs. I have a 20L day-pack and a 60L for backpacking and they are all really well built and highly functional


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I'm using the Burton AK Incline 30L. I like it so far, super comfy, but I've yet to put it through its paces long term.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

deagol said:


> You have to be careful with certain float backpacks with the way you attach the board. Some ways of attaching will prevent the bag from deploying properly.


At some point I might get an airbag, but not there yet. Thanks for the heads up though.



kalev said:


> I have an Osprey Kode 32 which I think has since been replaced by the Kamber 32
> 
> Can't really say enough good things about Osprey packs. I have a 20L day-pack and a 60L for backpacking and they are all really well built and highly functional


I've got an Osprey for backpacking that I love too. Great bags.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Nobody else has a backpack they love? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I use an arcteryx pack and it’s been solid...


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

I've personally tried/evaluated at least 10 different backcountry-specific 1-DAY packs during the past 2 seasons. They ALL have some deficiency which makes them less-than-perfect in one way or another. The best compromise of ALL these packs, and the one that I actually purchased, was the *Osprey Kamber 22*.

The fit and weight distribution while fully packed is EXCELLENT. I found little features, like the tuckable helmet holder and hip strap pockets to be well designed. The pack attachment systems for ski poles and A-frame carry can definitely be improved.


----------

